# new york tuners



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i need a dyno tune real bad. im tired of the torque and rev limitor


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

Where in NY are you? I heard real good things about Vette Doctors. I'm brining my car there after I get headers. Do you have any mods that would benefit from a dyno? If all your looking to do is remove torque management and the rev limiter than you could do that with a handheld programer or HP Tuners.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i only have a throttle body spacer,cai and flowmaster mufflers. also i did the diablo sport tuner and i wasnt that impressed with it. im in jackson heights queens


----------

